# Witnessed the almost death...



## afboundguy (Jan 10, 2021)

...of PanAm today while trying to find a parking spot at the dentist... I didn't even know PanAm will no longer exist as of tomorrow a buddy told me... I'd bet some substantian amount of money it won't get the CSX paintjob by tomorrow! This was off of the MA MBTA line and she looked like she was about to move a few hoppers...


----------



## Trackjockey05 (Jun 30, 2020)

Seems a lot of regionals are getting snatched up by the big carriers nowadays


----------



## Chops (Dec 6, 2018)

Formerly the great fallen flag, the Boston and Maine. What I could never figure was why they purchased the logo rights of a bankrupt airline, who's most notable disaster was Lockerbie. No one had the ability to create a new logo? At least it was more interesting than that dreadful *G*. I preferred the PC stencil-overs compared to that obnoxious, in your face, "I own it now, suckers," *G.*


----------



## rrman987 (Aug 29, 2021)

Trackjockey05 said:


> Seems a lot of regionals are getting snatched up by the big carriers nowadays


Which seems funny, given that the big boys wanted nothing to do with "Mickey Mouse" small potatoe yard switching. They just want everythiing strung together in a mile or two long train that runs from A to B no stops except crew changes. Now they seem to want to revert to branch switching. Almost like that old maxim "Whats old is new again" Go figure.


----------



## Chops (Dec 6, 2018)

Being the train nut I am, I'd like to see things go to LTL and smaller commodities. Rail is hard to beat for safety, ecology, and cost. A lot of fuel is burned moving Walmart toasters, and such. It is an interesting trend, however. 

The recycling plant in town generates scores of tractor trailer loads of compressed rubbish bound for the aluminum smelter and the like. There is a spur that exists that goes right to their loading dock. UP doesn't want the business, I guess. Easy to shove it in a gondola, and it's not like it has to be there yesterday. Either the shipper, the city, don't care, or someone is getting a healthy slice of inducements?


----------

